# Odis Tanko



## Rob Fisher (4/10/17)

*Odis Tanko RTA*
$95.00




The Odis TANKO – available in Stainless Steel and Carbide Black!

Specs:
– 24mm diameter
– Adjustable airflow
– 2ml capacity
– Slotted post holes
– Single coil configuration
– 24K gold plated accessories
– Top or bottom fill capable
– Easy access build deck
– Stainless steel or black nitride finishes
– Drop-in coil ready
– Included: Frosted clear, and Ultem tank

I picked this up at the Paris Vape Expo and glad I did.

Building was an absolute dream and I put in a 3mm Fused Clapton from @RiaanRed and hopefully you can see from the pics it was an absolute piece of cake. On my first wicking I didn't use enough wicking and it leaked juice on refill and then I realised the wick holes (and they are big) need to be filled with wick so unlike some of my other tanks where I use the bowtie method this beauty requires no trimming of the wick widths and it's wicked much more like a dripper with fat tails. Since the rewick I get no leaking on the refill.

It comes with a PMA and an Ultem tank and three different top caps... the stainless steel one requires a 510 drip tip and the others do not.

If you are one of those vapers who like AIR then this tank is for you... I have been running my airflow half open which is my happy place.

Refilling is also simple... top cap screws off fills with no issues!

Check that space!


Hopefully this pic shows the simple coil install!






This was my first wicking and the tails must not be trimmed.








It's day one with the Tanko and I'm really happy with the tank and the flavour and clouds I get from it. And so far it's a Chicken Dinner.

My mates from Canada have done a great job!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5 | Informative 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/10/17)

Just an update... when I first wicked the Tanko I did it similar to the Skyline and other RTA's I own (Bowtie method trimming the tails) and this tank has really nice large juice channels and the tails need to be full just like in most drippers... with trimmed tails the tank leaks on refill but with the rewick it's perfect! I am really enjoying the Tanko!



PS The Ultem Tank is now on because I dropped the PMA tank and it cracked.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (5/10/17)

Very interesting @Rob Fisher !
How's the tank capacity? Not too small?


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/10/17)

Silver said:


> Very interesting @Rob Fisher !
> How's the tank capacity? Not too small?



Not the greatest tank capacity but what tanks have capacity other than the Vapor Giant Tanks... but the simple fill, really simple build and flavour makes it a worthy tank and if you want more air than normal then this one is a winner.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## kev mac (6/10/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> *Odis Tanko RTA*
> $95.00
> View attachment 109196
> View attachment 109197
> ...


No matter where in the world Robs' travels bring him you can bet a new H.E. piece of gear is coming home with him.
@Rob Fisher ,did you claim it at customs?


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/10/17)

kev mac said:


> No matter where in the world Robs' travels bring him you can bet a new H.E. piece of gear is coming home with him.
> @Rob Fisher ,did you claim it at customs?



I bought a lot of stuff at the Paris show.. and coming home through customs I went through the green section with no issues.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

